# How important is a minor with film major?



## hdt (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello,

I'm an international student perusing BA in film at CSULA, and I was wondering if I should graduate with minor.

I really don't know how people get a job in the film industry, but does having a minor listed on you resume affect to the hiring decision? I mean, in getting a job related to film production, how important is a BA degree, anyway?

I wish I were like Quentin Tarantino, making HIS films, that sell, without a formal education. But I can't just go out there and make films, so I'm dependent on school. And if I'm dependent on school, should I get more from school?

I'm thinking minoring in English with emphasis on creative writing since I want to be a writer/director. I'm also considering Political Science or History minors since I'm interested in making documentary films.

I'm going to have an internship at a feature film production and am continuing seeking hands-on experiences.

So, in your experience in getting into the film industry, how important is having a minor along with film major? Or how important is having a BA in film at all? Would earning MFA in film be better than having a minor, or would you suggest neither or both??

Looking for any personal/professional answers/opinions.

Thank you!


----------



## El Mateo Verde (Dec 15, 2010)

A minor should compliment your major.  So, if you want to fund your own projects, a business minor could help.  An english minor is great if you want to be a screenwriter etc.  However, you should concentrate on what you really want to do professionally and personally.  At the end of the day, the people that work hard and foster a collaborative spirit are the ones that get hired.  A counselor once told me, "there as many ways into the industry as there are people in it".  

Focus on getting what you want out of school.  If you work diligently investing in yourself, it will pay off.  Think of yourself as hdt Inc.  You are you're own business and the success or failure of that business comes down to the decisions you make.  Live, learn, and have fun...the rest will work itself out.

Hope this helps,
Cheers


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2014)

I minored in French in college.

To be honest... a minor or even a major at a college makes almost ZERO difference in a hiring decision in the film and television industry. People honestly don't care in my experience where you went to school or what you majored in. They mainly care about your willingness and eagerness to get a job.

This is for entry level positions.

For more experienced positions your college still doesn't matter - it's the connections and work experience that will get you the job.

It's more like what will you study that will help give you the skills and knowledge that will inspire you and help get you the job. Or even what will you enjoy.

So minor in business if you think it will help you understand film budgets and because you think it's interesting. I minored in French because I wanted to study abroad.

Do what you feel is interesting and what fulfills you... because no one is going to look at your resume and say "Look... they minored in business... they're hired".

Film school will help cultivate your love and understanding of film and film-making, give you some connections when you graduate, and honestly be a load of fun.

But it will not get you the job. What will get you the job is dedication and hard work and doing what you are asked to do and what you say what you will do.

That's pretty much it.


----------

